# Original Roadmaster Value ???



## Wayne Adam (Sep 2, 2013)

I am wondering what an original ( Not a Reproduction) early '50's Mens Luxury Liner in very good
condition is worth. All original parts including light, tank & rack & good chrome, black & red..
 Please give me your opinions...................Thanks, Wayne


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 2, 2013)

CWC or AMF bike? Got any pics? I've spent quite a bit of time studying on these bikes. They're great riders. Value would really depend on several things. Pictures would definitely help with pricing accuracy.


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 3, 2013)

silvertonguedevil said:


> CWC or AMF bike?




Any 1950's Roadmaster built after April 2, 1951 is an AMF bike.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 3, 2013)

That's why I asked. All he had said was that it was early 50's.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't think it really matters if it a CWC or CWC built under AMF. What will determine the price is condition. Ratty, missing key parts a couple of hundred. Near mint original somewhere over a grand. Most original, nice bikes I've seen have went anywhere from $600-900. These are kinda like the Columbia Five Stars--great bikes but get no respect. The LL is, arguably, one of the best riding bikes ever built and it has all the bells and whistles. V/r Shawn


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 3, 2013)

Speaking of just of the second series design produced from 1950 through early 1954; an individual buyer might favor a pre AMF 1950 LL over the 1951-1953 version but I don’t think there is any established hierarchy regarding fair market price for Luxury Liners based solely on the pre or post AMF purchase of CWC. Condition will be more a factor than company ownership  

  The worst thing about the standard red and black bikes of this period is they are so similar to the reproduction models that most original bike are easily mistaken for repops if they are in very good or better condition. For that reason some collectors might prefer the green version produced at the end of the second series run.

  I’ll hazard an opinion that a complete, good condition bike would probably “fair market” around $750 and an excellent one might collect interest at $1250. A truly perfect example might find someone willing to spend twice that but in today’s market that would be a fanatic’s purchase.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 3, 2013)

I agree with you on several points--never noticed a difference in price between CWC/AMF, green may be a better choice ('53 only), and a nice complete bike sold at MLC (I think a '51) earlier this year for right around $800. V/r Shawn

My bike


----------



## Wayne Adam (Sep 3, 2013)

*Thanks guys*

Thanks everyone. Once I got there, I decided to pass on the Roadmaster.
 Instead I bought a '51 Hornet and a '57 Jaguar.
 I'll post pictures of those soon...................Wayne


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 3, 2013)

What made you change your mind? Passing up on a Luxury Liner and taking Schwinn's, it must of been bad! Lol


----------



## bike (Sep 3, 2013)

*whilst on roadmaster LL I guess this is a LATE tank EMBLEM vs embossed*

Hold SHIFT and CLICK for a bigger pic









Anyone know what year this feature started?


----------

